# Putting Indigenous Christian music and videos on internet - I NEED HELP!!!



## Pergamum (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello;

Team A.P. just finished their music project.

Basically this music project uses passages taken straight from Scripture and puts them into traditional and popular musical formats for use among the S people group.

The S people hold to the religion of peace and will often reject written literature, yet will memorize and sing Christian songs and be quite taken in by them. 

I have heard mothers in their headcoverings singing Christian hymns to their children within earshot of the mosque. Music is a powerful format and connects with the heart.



The S people do not yet have a body of developed hymnology. 

Also, cds of music and even karoke-format type videos of singers singing with the words displayed on the screen is a very popular format here and can successfully serve as a bridge to reach a resistant people and also help people to memorize Scripture. 

Ha, I am even memorizing the songs through frequent listening and I don't even speak the S language hardly.


I NEED HELP!!!

Is there a way for me to post videos and words (with English translations onto the internet...maybe Youtube? I am low tech. I have listened to beautiful Christian songs in Hindi....why not put some Christian music on youtube in the S language? 

Could these songs be gathered into one website, with a Gospel presentation in the S language added to the site? How complicated would this be and could key words be generated that would increase traffic such that as the internet becomes more popular here, more people could be reached through this medium?

Any experts out there? 






Below are the literal translations of the words to the songs, lifted from the Bible that is translated into S. The S Christians sometimes live in an environment of oppression and persecution and many of these hymns are very meaningful to them and I have already heard people singing these as they have gone about their work. 







*Psalm 31:2-6,15*
To You, Lord, I seek refuge, let me never be put to shame
Incline Your ear to me, and rescue me speedily
Be my rock fortress
Because of Your Name, lead me and guide me
Take me out of the net which is hidden from me
For You are my refuge
Reff : Into Your hand, I commit my spirit
O, Lord, the faithful God who redeemed me
I trust in You Lord
You are my God, I will rejoice in You and praise You


*Proverbs 3:1-6*
My son, do not forget my teaching, 
Let your heart keep my words, for the sake of long life and peace
Let not loyalty and faithfulness forsake you
Necklace them around your neck
Reff:	Write them on your heart and you will find favor and good repute in God’s sight and man’s
Trust in the Lord with all your heart and don’t lean on your own understanding
In all that you do, remember God and He will show you the straight path




*1 Corinthians 10:13, Philippians 4:13, 19-20*
All temptations that we have, 
Others have them too
And God is faithful, 
He won’t let us be tempted beyond our strength
But in every trial he shall give us a way out

I can do all things because I am strengthened by the power of Christ

Reff :	God will supply every need of our lives
Through His riches that are in Christ Jesus
All praise to God and Father, 
glory forever and ever. 
Amen



*Philippians 4:4-7*
Rejoice in the Lord always
Once again rejoice
Let all men know the goodness of your heart, 
The Lord is almost here.
No need to be worry about anything, but let all your needs and deisires be known to God by prayer with thanksgiving
Reff:	The peace of God which passes all understandings
Will keep your hearts and minds in Jesus Christ




*Romans 3:23-25*
Since all have sinned and lost the glory of God
By the Grace of God they are justified freely 
with the redemption that is in Christ Jesus 
Reff:	Whom God put forward to die on the cross	
Becoming a payment of sin,
Through faith in His blood





*Mathew 11:28-30*
Come to me, all who labour and are heavy laden
I will give you rest, I will give you rest, I will give you rest
Obey my commandments that I teach you
Learn from Me, for I am gentle, and lowly of heart 
and may your soul find rest
Reff :
Take my yoke upon you
Learn from Me
For my yoke is easy and light
I will give you rest. I will give you rest.





*Romans 8 :26-30*
Likewise the Spirit helps us in our weakness
Because we don’t know how to pray
But the Spirit, Himself, intercedes for us
With sighs too deep for words
And God who searches the hearts of men
Knows what is the mind of the Spirit
Because the Spirit intercedes for the saints
According to God’s will
We all know that in everything God works for good
To those who love Him, who are called according to His plan
And for those whom He foreknew, He also predestinated
To be conformed to the image of His Son
Reff:
This is the way that God has picked with certainty His people
Called to receive His glory
This is the way that God has picked with certainty His people
Called to receive the glory
That is from God




*Romans 5 :1-5*
Since we are justified by faith
We have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ
Through Him we are carried into this grace
Rejoicing in our hope and receiving the Glory of God
We rejoice in our sufferings
Sufferings produce endurance
Endurance produces character
Character produces hope
And hope does not make us ashamed.
because God’s love has been poured into our hearts
The Holy Spirit has been given to us






*Romans 1:16-17*
I believe that the Gospel is salvation
The power of God to save everyone who believes
The gospel tells us of the one way
For all mankind, for the Glory of God.
Reff:
Only with belief in Jesus Christ
As it is written , The just shall live by faith
As it is written in the book from God
With belief you shall gain everlasting life






*Matthew 6:31-34, 7:7-8*
Don’t worry and lack faith
Thinking about tomorrow
Like those who do not believe in God
Our heavenly Father knows everything we need
But seek first His kingdom
And everything will be enough
Food, drink, clothes
Don’t worry about tomorrow
For tomorrow will be anxious for itself
Let the day’s own trouble be sufficient for the day
Knock and it will be opened
Seek and you will find 
Ask and you will receive
Believe in God


----------



## Kim G (Feb 16, 2009)

This sounds like a great idea. I confess that I know nothing about videos and Youtube, but I hope someone can give you good advice. I know I'd be interested in hearing these songs sung!


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll mail you the cd and the translated words if you can make a few copies and mail them back to my church too!


----------



## Kim G (Feb 16, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I'll mail you the cd and the translated words if you can make a few copies and mail them back to my church too!



So you'd mail a cd with mp3 files and I'd just make a few copies and mail them to your home church? I know how to do that.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2009)

oh, I just found a hand-carry home.


Next week I am sending the master CD home to be duplicated. I also have a list of the translated text.

How hard would it be to set up a website and put each of these songs as a separate Youtbe file, with the words attached and then gather these all on the same websites with an explanation of the GOspel in this language?

I would foot the cost, but I need to borrow someone's expertise.


----------

